# Happy Birthday Wrench97



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wrench97 !!

Hope you enjoyed the day, Bruce.

John


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday! !


----------



## Corrine (May 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Bruce!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Have a great day


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Chipmunks - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SONG - YouTube


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wrench, have a good un.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What no chocolate cake


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> What no chocolate cake


No, there were complaints about you eating it all so all chocolate cake is suspended until further notice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey no fair I only ate 1 slice and left some


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not really into birthdays, but have a good one. :thumb:

@Joe
I think that's what Jay meant. :whistling:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bruce - hope you have a good one!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have a great Birthday Bruce!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hope you have a great day Bruce, Happy Burfday







....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy b-day hope you enjoyed your day


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks again guys


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

FSG I know lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Happy belated B-Day and may you have as many more as you want!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, If I had known I would have baked you a cake, now I did bake a cake and since I did not know it was your birthday, I have eaten it all. My eldest brother was nearly 12 years older then me, as a kid, he was my hero, once on my ninth birthday he called me into his room and said "squirt" it's your birthday, I have this for you, it was a tee shirt that was far to big for me when I put it on, he took it back and it fitted him perfectly, patted me on the head and said "better luck next year" I am still waiting for next year....


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

<grin>


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was it a Chocolate cake?:lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope I apparently had that


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha! Smart bro, Jenae. :lol:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Bruce... Your birthday is the same day as mine???


----------

